# USA flag



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I just finished this USA flag. The wood is cherry. The size is 500x275x26mm. The machine time was 6mmR 3hr+ 1mmF 15hr. There is no finish applied yet.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol... look quick and it's a fresh baked woodgrain Brownie!


Very Cool :grin:


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Dan! Did you draw that or is it a prepared file? How long did it take to cut?

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

very cool!


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, Dan! Did you draw that or is it a prepared file? How long did it take to cut?
> 
> David


Found this flag stl file on ebay. Machine time was 3 hour rough cut plus 15 hour finish cut.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

finest kind.. that sure is beautiful...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Love how the text turned out. Nice touch


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very cool


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That's a beauty all right! Cherry is one of my favorites.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Cncest said:


> Found this flag stl file on ebay. Machine time was 3 hour rough cut plus 15 hour finish cut.


Thanks, Dan. I just realized you put that into the first post but I missed it - my bad!

So $50/hr plus finishing and this is a $950 sign - I like it! :wink:

David


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The first flag is out being painted. I started the finish cut on a second identical flag today. I plan to stain the second flag. Pics to follow.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like you got really good detail in that carving. I noticed you have a smaller one to the left in the picture, did that one turnout as detailed?

I'm looking forward to seeing the finished projects.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

MEBCWD said:


> Looks like you got really good detail in that carving. I noticed you have a smaller one to the left in the picture, did that one turnout as detailed?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the finished projects.


The smaller flag is 300x145mm in size. I ran that one as a test piece. It came out quite nice with stain finish. I wanted to see what it looked like before i committed to the larger size and long machine time.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dan that small one turned out nice too. That was well worth the time to do the bigger one.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

The second flag is finished. The wood is cherry, the Size is 500x170x27mm and the finish is a stain with a light poly.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Great looking project.


----------



## Whitey. (Jun 30, 2019)

What feed and speed rate are you using?


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

Here is the second USA flag with a painted finish.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beautiful!!!!


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

I don't say this often. Okay, it might be my first time. I think I like the painted version better than the natural wood. 

Now I have to go wash my mouth with soap or something. That felt so wrong.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oscar36 said:


> I don't say this often. Okay, it might be my first time. I think I like the painted version better than the natural wood.
> 
> Now I have to go wash my mouth with soap or something. That felt so wrong.


I agree, but the wood finish if the lettering was darker stain might improve it ,if that is possible.
Herb


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

How do you plan on presenting it? It is VERY nice.


----------



## Cncest (Apr 26, 2020)

I like them both painted and stained. The stained flag will hang in a log cabin. The painted flag will hang in a conventional home.


----------

